# Info I hope you'll never need to use



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I received this today and thought I'd share it, since many of our little fur babies are notorious for eating anything they can get into their mouths.

"Tip of the Week" from DogAge.com

*What to Do If Your Pooch Eats Something Poisonous*
Originally published on October 29, 2009
Dogs seem to have a knack for sniffing out and sampling potentially dangerous substances. That's why it's important to get a gauge on which hazards may be lurking around your home and learn how to respond if your pooch takes a taste of any of them.

*What to Watch For*
Some substances, like insecticides, fertilizers, and household cleaning products, are pretty obvious dangers, but many others are less well-known. Citronella, fabric softeners, batteries, and certain sugar-free candies are a few that could cause problems for your pet. The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ASPCA) keeps an updated list of possible canine toxins at ASPCA.org.

*What to Do*
If you ever suspect your dog has eaten or swallowed something poisonous, call your veterinarian's office or the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center at 1-888-426-4435 right away.

You can call this center 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. It's staffed by veterinary toxicologists who'll be able to quickly advise you on what to do in your situation. Their phone consultations generally cost $60 and include a follow-up call.

*What to Say*
When you call, be ready to provide the following:

Basic info about your dog.
A description of any symptoms she's having.
Details on what your dog has ingested, including an approximation of how much was consumed, and when. Have the bottle or package of the substance on hand for reference, if possible.
If your dog is having a strong adverse reaction, seizures, trouble breathing, or is losing consciousness, skip the phone call and get her to the emergency vet clinic as quickly as possible.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Very helpful-thanks.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would suggest to also have on hand hydrogen peroxide and a bulb syringe just in case the Poisen Control Center suggests making the dog vomit. I had to do this when I though Marley took an Ibuprophen. 

Always keep poisen control numbers somewhere handy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Leslie. I've copied this and am going to put it on the side of my fridge.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Leslie. Very important information to have readily available.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for this Leslie.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Leslie, the number is now in my cell phone and I copied and pasted the instructions to the door of the dogs cabinet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd like to add this link to the thread: http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/

With the Top 10 pet poisons: http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/IsThatPoisonous/Top10PetPoisons/


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

This should have a sticky!


----------

